
Naval Ravikant and Rob Reid on Existential Risk - mrleiter
https://after-on.com/episodes-31-60/044
======
mrleiter
Transcript:
[https://static1.squarespace.com/static/58de89eb17bffc754e3c1...](https://static1.squarespace.com/static/58de89eb17bffc754e3c1d33/t/5c8f20fde79c7057fcd7680b/1552883966509/Naval+Part+1+Transcript.pdf)

